
Uber to Offer Helicopter Rides in New York City Starting in July - jason_zig
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-05/uber-to-offer-helicopter-rides-in-new-york-city-starting-in-july
======
nak923
Interesting. Might need to ride lyft to go to helipad place :).

